# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Θερμοστάτης καλοριφέρ.

## georgemailo

Καλησπέρα σας! Είχα μια απορία. Οι θερμοστάτες των καλοριφέρ οι οποίοι βρίσκονται εντός του σπιτιού (αυτοί που απλά θέτεις την θερμοκρασία) πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν; Να υποθέσω ότι ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία ανοίγουν ή κλείνουν έναν διακόπτη; Επίσης πόσα καλώδια (σίγουρα τουλάχιστον δύο) φεύγουν από τον θερμοστάτη και σε τι εξυπηρετεί το καθένα;

----------


## gep58

Φίλε geogemailo,

προφανώς εννοείς τους θερμοστάτες χώρου, οι οποίοι όπως σωστά αναφέρεις χειρίζονται μια μεταγωγική επαφή.

Όσον αφορά τους απλούς θερμοστάτες παρακολούθησης της θερμοκρασίας χώρου, υπάρχουν σε δύο τύπους, τους μηχανικούς αυτούς δηλ. με το διμεταλλικό τύμπανο και τους ηλεκτρονικούς με αισθητήρα μεταβαλλόμενο ωμικά ή με ημιαγωγό.
Και οι δύο τύποι ελέγχουν το κύκλωμα θέρμανσης μέσω μιας επαφής η οποία στους μηχανικούς μπορεί να χειριστεί φορτία μέχρι 16Α, ενώ στους ηλεκτρον. συνήθως μέχρι 5Α.
Οι μηχανικοί συνδεσμολογούνται με 3 καλώδια φάση, ουδέτερος, επιστροφή, ενω οι ηλεκτρονικοί εάν χρησιμοποιούν μπαταρία για την αυτοδυναμία τους αρκούν 2, αλλοιώς 3. Ο ουδέτερος χρειάζεται είτε για το άναμμα της ενδεικτικής λυχνίας (μηχανικοί) είτε για την τροφοδοσία του ηλεκτρονικού κυκλώματος.

Μπορείς να δείς στο συνημμένο αρχείο, ενδεικτικά, διάφορους τύπους θερμοστατών και την συνδεσμολογία τους.

Η αναφορά μου είναι εντελώς επιγραμματική και στο διαδύκτιο μπορείς να βρείς πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες ακόμη και για ειδικότερους τύπους αν σ΄ενδιαφέρουν.

gep58

----------


## georgemailo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Με κάλυψε αρκετά καλά η απαντηση σου.

----------

